# Aest PDA07 - Irgendwelche Erfahrungen?



## j.pet (19. Mai 2013)

Moin,
ich denke über den Kauf von den oben genannten Pedalen ( www.ebay.de/itm/Pedale-AEST-PDA07-T...adsport_Fahrradteile&var=&hash=item19d5149642) nach.

Jedoch finde ich keine Tests oder Erfahrungen darüber. 
Mich würde interessieren, ob die bei dem niedrigen Preis wirklich was taugen.
Die sind für den Trialeinsatz gedacht, ich wiege ~65kg und mache keine sonderlich hohe Drops (höchstens 180cm).
Bei der Größe der Pedale mach ich mir keine Sorgen,  da ich schon geguckt hab, ob die 80x80 reichen. 

Danke schonmal im Vorraus.


----------



## florianwagner (19. Mai 2013)

hi,

habe die pedale hier liegen und bin einige tage damit gefahren, allerdings sind die 80x80 für meine füße zu klein und ich bin damit nicht gut zurecht gekommen.
bei aufsetzter verbiegt sich der dünne pedalkäfig natürlich sehr leicht. was sie nur bedingt für trial tauglich macht. 
wenn man den etwas verstärken könnte evtl. besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j.pet (19. Mai 2013)

Danke für die überraschend schnelle Antwort^^

Das die sich schnell verbiegen ist natürlich nicht so schön :/ Aber das geringe Gewicht ist trotzdem sehr verlockend. 

Wenn du die Pedale nicht mehr brauchst, würde ich sie dir gerne abnehmen und gucken wie lange die mich beglücken können


----------



## matthias,wandel (25. Mai 2013)

Ich fahre die an meinem Razorblade. Selbst bei meinen Bergtouren verbiegen sich die äusseren Kanten. Beim MTB ist das noch ok aber für`s Trial ist die absolut nix.


----------



## Chris-Lange (18. November 2013)

Die Pedale ist an und für sich gar nicht so übel. Leicht, Titanachse und günstig mit passablem Design. 

Die Stabilität kann man recht simpel über vier Alu Schrauben pro Pedal herstellen. Ich hab die äusseren "Gripnibbel" gegen M4 Schrauben mit 35mm Gewindelänge getauscht. Diese wurden komplett durch geschraubt, sodass das sie auf jeder Pedalseite ca 7mm überstehen, den Kopf abgeschnitten und von der Innenseite der Pedale mit einer Alu Mutter zusätzlich gesichert. Die "Verstrebung" bringt sehr viel Stabilität  bei einem Mehrgewicht von 6g pro Pedal. Zumindest ist ein verbiegen beim MTB fahren nicht mehr drin. Trial Anwendungen traue ich dem Leichtgewicht trotz Verstrebung nicht zu. Kosten für Alu Schrauben und Muttern waren 8Euro.


----------



## Chris-Lange (21. November 2013)




----------

